
SF Had an Ambitious Plan to Tackle School Segregation. It Made It Worse - ddlatham
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/25/us/san-francisco-school-segregation.html
======
egberts
Well, but of course. San Francisco practically decimated the black population
by almost 73% from its all time high.

